# CANON 350D - approx 55-100mm lens ?!



## Rose (May 21, 2006)

Hi there,

I am looking for a lens to buy for my Canon 350D (at the moment i am still using the standard lens that came with the camera - 18-55mm)

I would like something around 55-100mm, doesnt need to be canon, as i probably cant afford that anyway, maybe a SIGMA as i have heard good things about it.

Please share any advice, experiences and thoughts, also id like to know what sort of lens you use, canon , sigma, or tamron?

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&client=safari&rls=en&sa=N
this link shows a picture by J. Hilliard, a photographer i really admire, id like to know what sort of lens you think he might have used to get that small depth of field in this picture? 

thanks


----------



## darin3200 (May 21, 2006)

Maybe Canon EF 28-105 f/3.5-4.5, its pretty cheap and nice


----------



## Rose (May 21, 2006)

sorry to be soo..dumb, does it have auto focus?

also the kit lens i have for my canon 350D is pretty bad, so that i feel uncomfortable focusing manually, but i miss it! hows the 28-105 with manual focusing..?


----------



## darin3200 (May 21, 2006)

Yeah it has autofocus. Yeah the EF-S 18-55 is pretty hard to manually focus. The 28-105 has a large ring closer to the camera that makes manually focusing it easier. If you do decide to get that lens make sure to get the  EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 II USM, not the EF 28-105 f/4-5.6 USM. The second one isn't a very good lens.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 21, 2006)

A cropped image? If the photographer used a 35mm 
camera maybe it's someting like 80mm or 100mm focal length. 
If it's medium format camera (6x6)..120mm or 150mm lens 
...using wide aperture (and a mirror).




			
				Rose said:
			
		

> this link shows a picture by J. Hilliard, a photographer i really admire, id like to know what sort of lens you think he might have used to get that small depth of field in this picture?
> 
> thanks


----------

